# O & W Cougar



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

There I was saying I don't/won't collect watches.........BUT.........I've been kinda "struck" by the O&W Cougar whilst browsing RLT's pages and other places I should stay away from. The watch, with it's all-brushed-steel effect, is a bit of a stunner with the red 24 hour time markings on the dial. The watch appears very "white" in all the photo's I've seen of it - does anybody here have a good natural light and/or wrist shot of this little beauty? Any owners comments?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

Here is a shot together with my RLT11:










I would not say that the watch looks "white", but you clearly can see the brushed-steel, which I do like! The watch seems to be a little bit smaller than all the other divers on the market. However I do not mind as it sits perfect on my wrist (and I do wear 47mm watches, too) and the quality could not be better! I can highly recommend the Cougar (or the RLT11 if you can get hold of one  ).

all the best

Jan


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Think I've seen two versions - different hands and black or white date wheel. I prefer the black date.

There's also a Cougar II though it doesn't have the 13 to 24 markings


----------

